# Not exactly what I was expecting



## Bama (Jul 16, 2012)

I was so excited that I had done good on swirls. I tried a lot of new things. First, a new recipe I made up using Lard, CO, OO, sunflower oil  and Castor oil. All Goatmilk no water. Mixed some activated Charcoal and bubblegum pink trying to make burgundy color.  I used Cranberry Marmalade FO and it looks like wood.  Can barely see the swirls. I made it for my son cause he loves the fragrance. It definitely looks like a mans soap.

The other one I used just French lavender thinking I wouldn't end up with discoloration and used a violet mica and pearly white. Well it still turned brown. Hope it doesn't get completely ugly. All smell good though.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 16, 2012)

The cranberry marmalade that I use (Peak or Candle Science) discolors to a medium brown.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2012)

Both soaps look lovely! I like the wood effect. I've used cranberry marmalade from Peaks and it does discolor. Was the French Lavender from NG? The reviews do say it turns brown which surprises me since the vanilla content is only 1.4%.


----------



## Bama (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes the French Lavender was from NG and the Cranberry was from BB. I made some Cranberry last year and colored it with a different color and it didn't turn all dark. Maybe the recipe added with it. 
I have never made the French lavender with the Lavender Vanilla. I may try that and see how dark it gets


----------



## sudbubblez (Jul 20, 2012)

Beautiful swirls.


----------



## Sanguine (Aug 1, 2012)

I really really like the dark soap. Defenitly looks like wood with a pattern and everything!


----------



## kellistarr (Sep 11, 2012)

The dark soap is freakin" awesome.  Don't tell anyone else it was a mistake.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 11, 2012)

Now that's some nice looking soap!!!  Great job.


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree with those above who particularly like the brown soap.  It's lovely.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 12, 2012)

kellistarr said:
			
		

> The dark soap is freakin" awesome.  Don't tell anyone else it was a mistake.


Agree think it looks like it was intentional.............love it


----------



## Loolee (Sep 14, 2012)

Love them both and the dark soap is really awesome!


----------



## ToniD (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, like the soaps, esp the dark soap. I think I'll do a swirl in my next chocolate peppermint.  Mine are always just brown, and that brown on brown swirl is cool.  You've inspired me!   I like the dishes too.  I have that pattern!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 20, 2012)

they are stunning I love the earthy look of the brown soap


----------



## Cake Baby (Oct 5, 2012)

They both look very lovely. Especially those brown swirls - wow!


----------



## soapcakes (Oct 5, 2012)

The dark soap looks like mahogany...gorgeous! Both soaps are beautiful even if they weren't what you were expecting


----------

